# Cheapest 80hr in stores?



## alaan (Nov 2, 2003)

I want to buy an 80hr Tivo for my parents and get it "lifetimed" prior to the cutoff. That means I dont have time for one coming in the mail. Where are the best deals in stores these days? Can I use the $150 rebate if I get lifetime and not a 1 year contract? Thanks.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

I believe the rebate applies to lifetime. As for a deal, I'm not sure. Weaknees doesn't have the best prices, but they'll email you the TSN right after purchase. Outside of that, check your usual stores like Best Buy and CompUSA.


----------



## raitchison (Mar 3, 2003)

I got one last wek at CompUSA for $29 after rebates ($150 TiVo, $20, CompUSA) & some instant savings, not sure if that deal is still going on or in all areas though.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

You found an 80hr for $29?

Let's see what it is the end of this week.


----------



## StewartWong (Mar 13, 2006)

raitchison said:


> I got one last wek at CompUSA for $29 after rebates ($150 TiVo, $20, CompUSA) & some instant savings, not sure if that deal is still going on or in all areas though.


I tried to get in on this deal, but all Compusa stores by me were sold out. 

Deal has expired as the instant and Compusa rebates were only good through 3/11/06.

I wound up buying at Circuit City this weekend to make sure I had the Series 2 box and took advantage of a $15 coupon promotion they send to email newsletter subscribers. Clearly not as good as the Compusa deal, but got me a little closer.

The lifetime sub by 3/15 is the more important thing.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

StewartWong said:


> The lifetime sub by 3/15 is the more important thing.


Actually it is not. You must *PURCHASE* the unit by 3/15. Once you PURCHASE whetehr it be online or offline, you have until 3/30 to activate lifetime.

OP (alaan), I purchased a 40hr unit from Compusa.com FAR (free after rebate). They currently have 40hr for $20 after rebates. As long as you place your order through Compusa website by 3/15 you will be able to activate lifetime at a later date (end of this month).


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry OP, I forgot to add that 80hr can be ordered online from Bestbuy, Buy, Circuit City or Amazon for $219.99 - $150 rebate = $70


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

STB said:


> Actually it is not. You must *PURCHASE* the unit by 3/15. Once you PURCHASE whetehr it be online or offline, you have until 3/30 to activate lifetime.


That is not what TiVoOpsMgr has been saying - the last safe day to *activate the unit* is 3/15. Lifetime will no longer be offered at activation at some point after 3/15 - could be that day, could be Friday, but to be sure you need to activate the lifetime sub by Wednesday, 3/15.

Trying to get lifetime after that could be a problem.


----------



## michael new (Jan 13, 2006)

looks like an 80 hour might be 49 at Frys, shippings free


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

megazone said:


> That is not what TiVoOpsMgr has been saying - the last safe day to *activate the unit* is 3/15. Lifetime will no longer be offered at activation at some point after 3/15 - could be that day, could be Friday, but to be sure you need to activate the lifetime sub by Wednesday, 3/15.
> 
> Trying to get lifetime after that could be a problem.


To an extent you are correct. You will not be able to activate online @ tivo.com .
Believe it or not I actually _read_ the _entire_ 29 pages of the New Tivo Price Plans - No More Lifetime + Responses to Summary and also called tivo. 
The GREAT news is that the activation deadline has been extended to 4/15, as per:



TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We'd like to clarify a few points regarding Product Lifetime going away:
> 
> ...


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Dell has the 80 hour (TCD540080 - the nightlight one) for 219.99 and you can use the $20 off $150 coupon online for them - I bought one last week - so it was $199.99 and then has the $150.00 rebate. Plus free shipping. FYI it shipped with version 7.x so you could use wireless right out of the box for guided setup.

You should be able to use coupon code QGM7T0C1C2TVVD until April 1st.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

New news about when Product Lifetime will be disappearing from tivo.com: It will be available through 8pm Pacific on Thursday 3/16.

After that, per the exception for older units, you'll need to call customer support prior to 4/15.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

TiVoOps, let me get this straight, If i have an old series II 240 unit that is still active I can upgrade to life time by April 15th.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

ufo4sale said:


> TiVoOps, let me get this straight, If i have an old series II 240 unit that is still active I can upgrade to life time by April 15th.


My understand ing is: No, you must upgrade your subscription service by 3/15. I think TiVoOps is referring to "unactivated" units...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

STB said:


> My understand ing is: No, you must upgrade your subscription service by 3/15. I think TiVoOps is referring to "unactivated" units...


No, the update is: all old units that are not subject to certain special restrictions that I forgot because it ain't me. 

If you are getting a new unit, buy it before 3/16 to get the Lifetime option until 4/15.


----------

